# cat spam!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea took some picks of the fur kittys 

Had to rip out a wire from the 30 somthing year old chair... which is the new cat hangout...>.> They like to fight in it somtimes. LOL









I love cid cause he makes so many funny faces..

















































"What?" XD









Some of my favorite photos of Kitty









































sorry for the cat spam.. thank you for looking


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Cute kitties 

Just love the one with all the teeth......looks like it is out of Wild Kingdom


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehehe i like that one too ^^ Thanks Night owl


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I can certainly appreciate the cat photos, we have 4 but it's the Pug dogs who watch the fish more!

Great kitties, great photos!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ty tabatha 

Aweee i would love to see your puggles somtime! 

Yea the cats only care about drinking from the tanks.. >.> lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Dog Spam*

Here's a few of our critters:

Winston is 10, we adopted him 5 years ago from Pug rescue.









This is Aelish (10 yrs), the Devon Rex and Cookie (5 yrs).









Thankfully, everyone gets along famously.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh gosh! They are adoreable!!!


----------

